# A must read for all survivalists



## Sonnyjim

I took out a few books from the Library today on self sufficiency and I felt that I needed to copy it word for word. Feel free to make this one a sticky.

We can do things for ourselves or we can pay others to do them for us. These are the two "systems" that support us; we might call them the "self-reliance system" and the "organization system". The former tends to breed self-reliant men and women; the latter tends to produce organization men and women. All existing societies support themselves by a mixture of the two systems; but the proportions vary.

In the modern world, during the last hundred years or so, there has been an enormous and historically unique shift: away from self-reliance and towards organization. As a result people are becoming less self-relian and more dependent than has ever been seen in history. They may claim to be more highly educated than any generation before them; but the fact remains that they cannot really do anything for themselves. They depend utterly on vastly complex organizations, on fantastic machinery, on larger and larger money incomes. What if there is a breakdown, a strike, or unemployment? Does the government provide all that is needed? In some cases, yes; in other cases, no. Many people fall through the meshes of the safety net; and what then? They suffer; they become dispirited, even dispondent. Why can't they help themselves? Generally, the answer is only too obvious: they would not know how to; they have never done it before and would not even know where to begin.

John Seymour can tell us how to help ourselves, and in this book he does tell us. He is one of the great pioneers of self-sufficiency. Pioneers are not for imitation but for learning from. Should we all do what John Seymour has done and is doing? Ofcourse not. Total self reliance is as unbalanced and ultimately stultifying as total organization. The pioneers show us what _can_ be done, and it is for every one of us to decide what _should_ be done, that is to say, what _we_ should do to restore some kind of balance to our existence.

Should I try to grow _all_ the food my family and I require? If I tried to do so, I probably could do little else. And what about all the other things we need? Should I try to become a Jack of all trades? At most of these trades I would be pretty incompetent and horribly inefficient. But to grow or make _some_ things by myself, for myself: what fun, what exhilaration, what liberation from any feelings of utter dependence on organizations! What is perhaps even more: what an education of the real person! To be in touch with _actual processes of creation_. The inborn creativity of people is no mean or accidental thing; neglect or disregard it, and it becomes an inner source of poison. It can destroy you and all your human relationships; on a mass scale, it can - nay, it inevitably will - destroy society.

Contrariwise, nothing can stop the flowering of a society that manages to give free rein to the creativity of it's people - _all_ it's people. This cannot be ordered and organized from the top. We cannot look to government, but only to ourselves, to bring about such a state of affairs. Nor should anyone of us go on "waiting for Godot" because Godot never comes. It is interesting to think of all the "Gotots" modern humanity is waiting for: this or that fantastic technical breakthrough; colossal new discoveries of oil and gasfields; automation so that nobody - or hardly anybody - will have to lift a finger any more; government policies to solve all problems once and for all ; multicultural companies to make massive investments in the latest and best technology; or simply " the next upturn of the economy".

John Seymour has never been found "waiting for Godot". It is the essence of self reliance that you start now and don't wait for something to turn up.

The technology behind John Seymour's self-sufficiency is still quite rudimentary and can of course be improved. The greater the number of practitioners the faster will be the rate of improvement, that is, the creation of technologies designed to lead people to self reliance, work-enjoyment, creativity, and therefore: the _good life_. This book is a major step along the road, and I wholeheartedly commend it to you,

DR. E.F. SCHUMACHER, CBE

QUOTE FROM FOREWARD of: THE GUIDE TO SELF SUFFICIENCY


----------



## OhioLiving

*Oh yeah*

I bought this book a few months and couldn't put it down. It is packed full of practical information. Every time I show it to someone they want to borrow it.


----------



## chaswoody

*another great book to have id The Art of War by Sun Tzu*

The art of war has been around for 2000 years, it teaching is learn by all of the ceo's and the leaders of the world, i am not saying we should think like them, for god's know the leaders of this world is the reason why we are in this mess to begin with. but after all is said and done,whichever way the world goes, people will need strong leaders again, to maintain or restart a differnet enviroment in which to live, should we not learn proper ways of doing things the next time around,i read 2 books daily, my bible and the art of war


----------



## lhalfcent

I bought John Seymours books and keep them at hand like my Bible.
I have learned so much. 
I have also been studying permaculture and have plans to do just that.
people around me wonder and even family think i am being overboard but when the you know what hits, they won't be thinking i am so overboard anymore. 
I figure that the more we can learn the more help we can be to others and so on.
Learning is a life long adventure.


----------



## Thdaoub

Thanks for sharing, it seems attractive!:2thumb:


----------



## bjason79

*Good Book*

Me being a military man and quite adept to all matters related to surviving i found that this book, is the only book that is needed for my library. I know when the SHTF this one book and my mind is all i will need for me and my family to exist.


----------



## Vertigo

chaswoody said:


> The art of war has been around for 2000 years,


I think the people in the middle east and asia would disagree with you there, and claim the art of war to be at least 3000 years old 



chaswoody said:


> for god's know the leaders of this world is the reason why we are in this mess to begin with.


I personally strongly disagree with that statement. Not that there aren't a few rotten apples in leadership positions. But generally speaking those leaders of the world are exactly those people YOU wanted and voted for.

But maybe thats just me being naive...

V.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Bump.

Can you tell me the title(s) of the books you're recommending? I picked up (but haven't yet read) "The Self-Sufficient life and how to live it". I'm on amazon.com and he has over 20 books. It appears he covers the same thing in many of them.


----------



## desertfox

*must read*

I ordered the self sufficiency book from Amazon. This is important if people care about their survival.


----------



## dosadi

If one bothers to look at the history of the Early American pioneers one sees that a solution has already been developed.

True it has been twisted and can hardly be recognized any longer.

The solution was / is (IMHO) the frontieer town. This was how self reliant / sufficient individuals came together to use fair free trade without the presence of fear; force; or fraud; operating by mutual agreement to mutual benefit as percieved in the eyes of the actual participants to exchange portions of the fruit of one's labor for portions of the fruit of anothers.

When theory reaches beyond the scope of towns, it breaks down into politics and power struggles.

The classic example is that for dot gov to "give" a dollar to someone they must take more than a dollar from others to both support their own parasitism, along with supplying the "loot' to their consituants.

I have heard it said that the difference between an IRS agent and common theif is that the IRS agent demands (at the figuritive point of a gun) the sanction of his victim. That is Food for Thought.


----------



## HozayBuck

*Just for FYI*

The top two books printed and purchased world wide are ....First....The Bible..... and 2nd Mao's little red book... go figure!


----------



## Sonnyjim

Hey guys, if you are looking for the EXACT book the title is....

Self Sufficient Life And How To Live It Updated And Expanded [Hardcover]

A link to the book on amazon is Self Sufficient Life And How To Live It Updated And Expanded: Amazon.ca: John Seymour: Books

Hope that helps.


----------



## AKDavy

Thank you. I'm not new to bushcraft and self-sufficiency, but I am new to planning to live that way when TSHTF. On my reading list.


----------



## BasecampUSA

*Just FYI to you too Hozay...*

@ SonnyJim: thanks, I bought the book used on Amazon for $5
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



HozayBuck said:


> The top two books printed and purchased world wide are ....First....*The Bible*..... and 2nd *Mao's little red book*... go figure!


I have *BOTH!* - go figure... (got Mao's in Berkeley in 1968 when I was 22, the SDS was handing them out on the streets, NO- I'm not a joiner...)

Mao said a couple of things in the book, that have enabled his decendants to gain power:

*Know you enemy inside and out, so that you can spot his weaknesses and vulnerabilities.* Good wisdom... both ways.

...and

*If you cannot beat the enemy on your terms, beat him on HIS terms...* That's what they are doing now...

The "Sleeping Dragon" is awakening... take note, America and the world !
They are buying most of the real estate, oil and natural resources. Soon they will own everything...

...looks like they HAVE learned and are gaining!


----------



## Sonnyjim

BasecampUSA said:


> @ SonnyJim: thanks, I bought the book used on Amazon for $5


That's a great price. I don't think I'll ever sell mine, I'll just keep it there even if I never have to refer to it, although I do all the time. Glad you found it.


----------



## Sonnyjim

famerbeen said:


> How many of them have dogs capable of tracking and cornering a feral hog? How many of them could build and maintain their shotgun shacks? How many could build a fire? How many of them could eat roaches if it was all they could find? How many of them could recognize the difference between Feverfew and Nightshade( medicine or poison)?


I don't think one person including yourself would have the knowledge for everything on this planet. Some people are mechanics, some know construction, some know wild medicines. Many people know a bit of each. It's about community and comfort in TSHTF by preparing to live without modern ammenities and have the back to the land knowledge without technology. Maybe I should change the title to ' A Must Read for all Self- Sufficient People'. The book is about self sufficiency and not relying on society or the grid in many instances. You probably wouldn't have to eat roaches or have a dog to catch a feral pig if you had side bacon on your small farm and a glass of homemade beer from the grain in your field. Remember that old saying about 'Assuming'?


----------



## BillM

*To be*

To Be sucessful in business, there are three books you should read, The Art of War, The Godfather and King Rat.

To understand money and finance, read The Creature from Jeckyll Island.

The Bible for wisdom !


----------



## JackMark

Great post! Good timing.

If you chose to have relief supplies to gather home, then you should know that the most important ones, which will provide you and your whole family eating well in disasters. Look for foods that last longer, so you have something to eat when emergencies. It is also important for you to store drinking water in the house to be used only for emergencies. This increases your chances of damaging disasters.


----------



## lefty

I have found the Foxfire books really good and have a lot of useful information


----------



## denniscarmichael

Who said it's too early?


----------



## lhalfcent

Sonnyjim said:


> I took out a few books from the Library today on self sufficiency and I felt that I needed to copy it word for word. Feel free to make this one a sticky.
> 
> We can do things for ourselves or we can pay others to do them for us. These are the two "systems" that support us; we might call them the "self-reliance system" and the "organization system". The former tends to breed self-reliant men and women; the latter tends to produce organization men and women. All existing societies support themselves by a mixture of the two systems; but the proportions vary.
> 
> In the modern world, during the last hundred years or so, there has been an enormous and historically unique shift: away from self-reliance and towards organization. As a result people are becoming less self-relian and more dependent than has ever been seen in history. They may claim to be more highly educated than any generation before them; but the fact remains that they cannot really do anything for themselves. They depend utterly on vastly complex organizations, on fantastic machinery, on larger and larger money incomes. What if there is a breakdown, a strike, or unemployment? Does the government provide all that is needed? In some cases, yes; in other cases, no. Many people fall through the meshes of the safety net; and what then? They suffer; they become dispirited, even dispondent. Why can't they help themselves? Generally, the answer is only too obvious: they would not know how to; they have never done it before and would not even know where to begin.
> 
> John Seymour can tell us how to help ourselves, and in this book he does tell us. He is one of the great pioneers of self-sufficiency. Pioneers are not for imitation but for learning from. Should we all do what John Seymour has done and is doing? Ofcourse not. Total self reliance is as unbalanced and ultimately stultifying as total organization. The pioneers show us what _can_ be done, and it is for every one of us to decide what _should_ be done, that is to say, what _we_ should do to restore some kind of balance to our existence.
> 
> Should I try to grow _all_ the food my family and I require? If I tried to do so, I probably could do little else. And what about all the other things we need? Should I try to become a Jack of all trades? At most of these trades I would be pretty incompetent and horribly inefficient. But to grow or make _some_ things by myself, for myself: what fun, what exhilaration, what liberation from any feelings of utter dependence on organizations! What is perhaps even more: what an education of the real person! To be in touch with _actual processes of creation_. The inborn creativity of people is no mean or accidental thing; neglect or disregard it, and it becomes an inner source of poison. It can destroy you and all your human relationships; on a mass scale, it can - nay, it inevitably will - destroy society.
> 
> Contrariwise, nothing can stop the flowering of a society that manages to give free rein to the creativity of it's people - _all_ it's people. This cannot be ordered and organized from the top. We cannot look to government, but only to ourselves, to bring about such a state of affairs. Nor should anyone of us go on "waiting for Godot" because Godot never comes. It is interesting to think of all the "Gotots" modern humanity is waiting for: this or that fantastic technical breakthrough; colossal new discoveries of oil and gasfields; automation so that nobody - or hardly anybody - will have to lift a finger any more; government policies to solve all problems once and for all ; multicultural companies to make massive investments in the latest and best technology; or simply " the next upturn of the economy".
> 
> John Seymour has never been found "waiting for Godot". It is the essence of self reliance that you start now and don't wait for something to turn up.
> 
> The technology behind John Seymour's self-sufficiency is still quite rudimentary and can of course be improved. The greater the number of practitioners the faster will be the rate of improvement, that is, the creation of technologies designed to lead people to self reliance, work-enjoyment, creativity, and therefore: the _good life_. This book is a major step along the road, and I wholeheartedly commend it to you,
> 
> DR. E.F. SCHUMACHER, CBE
> 
> QUOTE FROM FOREWARD of: THE GUIDE TO SELF SUFFICIENCY


I own several of his books. love them!


----------



## prizm63

my first book to cut my survival teeth on was this old book in the library gathering dust, i had no money so i read and took pen and paper that started to copy by hand ( the complete book of self sufficiency by john seymour) year by year this book look abused and not cared well, i offered to buy it once and library laughed for i only had small change. 
well as time went on i further my education and paycheck so i was able to buy every edition of john seymour many books. but being self sufficiency is not just looking at one person/ family trying to be a jack of all trade. instead that same learning can be applied to your neighbors as a echo system to prepare with. see strengths in each neighbor, john seymour ideas can have community applications. know your neighbor as you know yourself and prepare.


----------



## recon-1

Is there a updated version of this book?


----------



## randyhsv

As a former Scout and instructor/leader, I can honestly recommend the Boy Scout Field Book. You can probably find used copies for less than a buck!


----------



## recon-1

This is a great book to get. Dare To Prepare 4th Edition.
http://standeyo.com/Our_Books/DTP.html

http://www.amazon.com/Dare-Prepare-4th-Edition-2011/dp/0972768890/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_1


----------



## Brumfield

*Practical survival books on Kindle*

Hi all. I just joined your group, but please allow me to jump in here. I've read survival books for years and one that stands out as being very practical is Back to Basics: A Complete Guide to Traditional Skills By: Abigail R. Gehring. She teaches how our ancestors survived through times that may soon repeat themselves. Basic day-to-day survival skills to keep you alive are never outdated. I also suggest Meat Smoking And Smokehouse Design by: Robert Marianski and also U.S. Air Force Survival Handbook By: United States Air Force. I have an extensive library of traditional books (paper) but have repurchased many of them in Kindle digital form. I can carry up to 1200 books on my Kindle and recharge it from 110, my car outlets, and my solar systems. When TSHTF I don't want to be hauling around boxes of books, one Kindle takes care of my entire library. Brum


----------



## recon-1

Will have to check those out. On your kindle. It's fine till there is no power if it gets really bad. I stick with paper books.


----------



## Brumfield

*Solar power*

Check this out, never be without power as long as the sun is shining:










*Portable Power*
Portable solar charger pack Orion Arm:
Power inverter: Inline 12-volt DC to 110-volt AC, 80 continuous watt/160 surge 
Power inverter: 12-volt DC to 110-volt AC, 450 watt inverter/charger
Solar panel: foldable 20-watt/1.2-amp 
Battery: 7.5 amp-hour (90 watt-hours)
12 volt Battery quick charger (AAA, AA, D, C, 9 volt)


----------



## stayingthegame

BasecampUSA said:


> @ SonnyJim: thanks, I bought the book used on Amazon for $5
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I have *BOTH!* - go figure... (got Mao's in Berkeley in 1968 when I was 22, the SDS was handing them out on the streets, NO- I'm not a joiner...)
> 
> Mao said a couple of things in the book, that have enabled his decendants to gain power:
> 
> *Know you enemy inside and out, so that you can spot his weaknesses and vulnerabilities.* Good wisdom... both ways.
> 
> ...and
> 
> *If you cannot beat the enemy on your terms, beat him on HIS terms...* That's what they are doing now...
> 
> The "Sleeping Dragon" is awakening... take note, America and the world !
> They are buying most of the real estate, oil and natural resources. Soon they will own everything...
> 
> ...looks like they HAVE learned and are gaining!


a history teacher told me back when I was in high school that the US would never be beaten from the outside. it would be taken down from the inside because that is not where we watch.


----------



## chris88idaho

For bugging out I would recommend US Army field manual 7-8, Infantry Rifle and Platoon Squad (holly bible for the Infantry) as well as US Army Ranger Handbook. Basically outlines every aspect of how small units should conducted their actions in hostile territory. Points of interest: react to linear danger area (crossing roads), react to open danger area (crossing open fields), react to contact/ battle drill #1 (react to hostile fire), choosing a patrol base, establishing a perimete, actions in a patrol base, moving in a sqaud and platoon wedge, as well as force protection. Adding some of these basic principles in a bug out on foot scenerio should greatly improve your chances of making it to your destination.


----------



## Brumfield

*US Army Ranger handbook*



chris88idaho said:


> For bugging out I would recommend US Army field manual 7-8, Infantry Rifle and Platoon Squad (holly bible for the Infantry) as well as US Army Ranger Handbook.


I have the US Army Ranger handbook on my Kindle, excellent. I also suggest it as a must read.

*Kindle order page: *
http://www.amazon.com/SURVIVAL-RESI...s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337177941&sr=1-11


----------



## LongRider

Vertigo said:


> "A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog,conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone,comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations,analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently and die gallantly.Specialization is for insects."-- Robert A. Heinlein.


Just had to say that is one of my favorites quotes


----------



## Vertigo

LongRider said:


> Just had to say that is one of my favorites quotes


Thanks LongRider! It's a quote I try to give meaning each day


----------



## surviving

*Off the grid in New Mexico*

i have read many books but................ frankly till you live off the grid in the wilderness nothing you can read can prepare you for the life.

Sheila
www.survivingsurvivalism.com


----------



## recon-1

Just a e-book?


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Vertigo said:


> I think the people in the middle east and asia would disagree with you there, and claim the art of war to be at least 3000 years old
> 
> I personally strongly disagree with that statement. Not that there aren't a few rotten apples in leadership positions. But generally speaking those leaders of the world are exactly those people YOU wanted and voted for.
> 
> But maybe thats just me being naive...
> 
> V.


The leaders are put in place by corporations and the monied elite. Not you or me or anyone else here who votes.
We need to abolish the electoral college!


----------



## LdMorgan

After the Crash, individual survival will be a primary concern, but nobody survives on their own indefinitely. 

As the Crash moves into the Aftermath, those who have managed to survive individually will start grouping up for better long-term survival. Civilization will begin to recover within just a few years.

There will be a price for joining any Aftermath community--useless people will probably not be welcome.

A person should study up on a basic tribal/village specialty and become proficient with it in advance. Blacksmithing, woodworking, agriculture, bee-keeping, etc.

All those old Foxfire skills will be golden passports into Aftermath communities.


----------



## Brumfield

Hi, LD, you said "useless people will probably not be welcome". I agree totally. Even before the collapse and renewal has taken place, this same attitude is also becoming a strong sentiment and outspoken statement among many others today. There is an obvious backlash taking place against the welfare freeloading, criminal element crowd and others whom the working class consider to be useless to society. Those that are not self sufficient and depend on the hand outs of others today will be among the first to die or be killed off after. Katrina's aftermath was a warning shot fired over the bow of society that very few took at face value. Don't forget to add to your list of necessary skills, proficiency with (and ownership of) weapons... or your mules, furniture, fruits and vegetables, and honey will be stolen.


----------



## LongRider

recon-1 said:


> Will have to check those out. On your kindle. It's fine till there is no power if it gets really bad. I stick with paper books.


I can carry 5,000 books in the space and less weight than a single paperback. Recharge my kindle with a solar charger and keep a spare new unused in the box kindle, in case mine is destroyed for some reason. All for less than the cost of 5,000 books


----------



## paguy

LongRider said:


> I can carry 5,000 books in the space and less weight than a single paperback. Recharge my kindle with a solar charger and keep a spare new unused in the box kindle, in case mine is destroyed for some reason. All for less than the cost of 5,000 books


All for less than the cost of 5000 books. I certainly hope so or part of the reason that items like kindles are around was just blown to hell. For the record I believe that a kindle is a great idea as long as it is still functional. It appears that you have planned for that as well.


----------



## Brumfield

paguy said:


> All for less than the cost of 5000 books. I certainly hope so or part of the reason that items like kindles are around was just blown to hell. For the record I believe that a kindle is a great idea as long as it is still functional. It appears that you have planned for that as well.


LOL, I think he's referring to the cost of Kindle E-Book downloads being much cheaper than buying a paper back. I use a Kindle for the money and space saving values. But you are correct on the what if it fails scenario. And we all know electronics fail. I keep my purchased e-books on my Kindle, in the Amazon storage online, in my PC hard drive, on my portable hard drive and once every six months or so I burn the e-books to a DVD. Only takes about 3 minutes to drag and drop the files to the 2 hard drives and the DVD burner at once.

But, if it quits functioning, I keep a new back-up Kindle, plus there are 3 more Kindles in the family. I am a missionary in the Sierra Madres mountains of Mexico with no book stores available, The Kindle allows me to shop Amazon online and download directly into my Kindle from any internet connection anywhere in the world. Amazon's server finds me and sends me the e-book within less than a minute. There are dozens of military survival books available (some are free) through Amazon too.

Consider a Kindle, smaller than a paper back and you have a library of thousands of books with you at all times. Charges on 110, 6 or 12 volt battery packs, solar, and car power sources. I highly recommend that every survivalist have one or two Kindles. Brum


----------



## LongRider

Brumfield said:


> LOL, I think he's referring to the cost of Kindle E-Book downloads being much cheaper than buying a paper back.


I was referring to the fact that the two kindles solar charger and books all come to less than what I pay for hard copy books. BTW you can get hundreds of survival manuals in PDF format free, that the Kindle reads.


----------



## Brumfield

*PDFs ?*



LongRider said:


> I was referring to the fact that the two kindles solar charger and books all come to less than what I pay for hard copy books. BTW you can get hundreds of survival manuals in PDF format free, that the Kindle reads.


LongRider, good point. Can you please tell me where you're getting the PDFs and what steps are you using to transfer the PDF format to your Kindle? Thanks, Brum


----------



## LongRider

Brumfield said:


> LongRider, good point. Can you please tell me where you're getting the PDFs and what steps are you using to transfer the PDF format to your Kindle? Thanks, Brum


Sorry I have not gotten back to you. You are not forgotten, I will get you some links just have to make the time to round them up for ya.


----------



## paguy

When I responded I was being sarcastic. I was not taking a pop shot at anyone. A kindle or similar device is a great idea. I was pointing out that an error likely situation could occur if you do not take precautions. Add more than one tool to your toolbox. Redundancy in tools. Two is one and one is none. Whatever saying you want to use, use it.


----------



## Brumfield

Paquy, I didn't think you were being unkind or taking pop shots. I appreciate your remarks. I tend to follow NASA's practice of Triple Modular Redundancy, (TMR) but due to limited space and weight limits in a backpack or transport vehicle, I keep it down to Dual Redundancy. From my life experience I've found "if it can break, it probably will, and when you least expect it. Or when you most need it and have no spare parts." I have a memory storage problem, guess I'm on over load from too many irons in the fire at once&#8230; so I have to re-read my books to use the info, until I can actually put the learning into action and it becomes second nature to me. I have many survival guides that I am studying and practicing from, just the two books, Marinski's Meat Smoking And Smokehouse Design and Gehring's Back to Basics: Traditional Skills, total nearly 1000 pages, and in paper books they're too heavy to haul around in my backpack and take up too much space in the Jeep, so the Kindle works for me.



paguy said:


> When I responded I was being sarcastic. I was not taking a pop shot at anyone. A kindle or similar device is a great idea. I was pointing out that an error likely situation could occur if you do not take precautions. Add more than one tool to your toolbox. Redundancy in tools. Two is one and one is none. Whatever saying you want to use, use it.


----------



## artash

What can i say about this book, if you have read or seen the first this is a brilliant book, its longer, and hasnt lost any of the detail of the first one. Its full of information about skills, crops, livestock and all the things you need to know to live the good life!

One of my favorite quotes from Seymours:



> Man is only a talking monkey. Give him tractors and he will rape the earth. Give him trawlers and he will rape the seas. Give him atom bombs and he will blow us all up. He cannot be trusted with these things. He was far better off with sail, horse, and his own good muscles.


----------



## invision

I agree that a Kindle Reader is a great resource. I have the Kindle Reader on 3 laptops, 2 iPads, and 2 cell phones. My books are on all devices, since my laptops are backed up regularly I feel that I am pretty well covered. I even have two different solar chargers at the house. My only fear would be EMP, which is why there are certain field manuals and such I have take the time to print out from PDF.

Does anyone know how to print a e-book for Kindle? I have a few that I would love to print a copy.


----------



## Brumfield

invision said:


> Does anyone know how to print a e-book for Kindle? I have a few that I would love to print a copy.


From the net: Kindle does not support direct printing. However, you can print e-books from your Kindle by connecting it to your computer. But before you can do that, first, open the file from your Kindle that you would want to print. Highlight the text you would want to get printed. As you highlight your preferred texts, they are copied into a file, and saved into "My Clippings" in your Kindle. By this time, you can connect your Kindle to your computer through a USB cable. As soon as the device pops out of your computer's desktop, open that folder and look for "My Clippings." Open the file, and then, you can easily print it.

A converter is also made available to convert Kindle-formatted e-books into other convenient formats that can be easily printed. Go here: http://www.ebook-converter.com/kindle-pc-converter.htm


----------



## LongRider

invision said:


> Does anyone know how to print a e-book for Kindle? I have a few that I would love to print a copy.


Any E-book or text file can be saved as a PDF file and printed from any computer or the saved .PDF file read from any computer kindle or other reader


----------



## LincTex

Free Kindle Downloads!
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/free-kindle-downloads-9387/

Free survival documents!!!
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f39/free-survival-documents-11702/

The Free Online Survival Guide
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/free-online-survival-guide-6072/

How good is your survival library?
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/how-good-your-survival-library-2060/

preppers library
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/preppers-library-11806/


----------



## LongRider

Brumfield said:


> LongRider, good point. Can you please tell me where you're getting the PDFs and what steps are you using to transfer the PDF format to your Kindle? Thanks, Brum


Probably on dickwad status for taking so long but here is a list gathered from a couple different forums.

All KINDS of Topics:
http://www.freeinfosociety.com/media_index.php?cat=6&start=0o
http://preterhuman.net/texts/
http://www.shtfinfo.com/shtffiles/books_and_reading/
http://www.forgottenbooks.org/browse
Mega File.doc
Links for survival books:files - page2 .doc 
Links for Survival books:links - page3.doc

Polar Shifting/Various Survival Topics:
http://www.ps-survival.com/PS/index.htm

Various Survival Topics:
http://www.laylowsbunker.com/info_pump/
http://www.4shared.com/dir/7233737/7161b0dd/sharing.html
http://homepage.mac.com/WebObjects/...tefn=TKSite.2.xml&aff=consumer&cty=US&lang=en
http://survival-training.info/library.htm
http://www.housegate.net/woodvival/manualistica/manualistica.htm
http://modernsurvivalonline.com/survival-database-downloads/
http://www.noahs-archives.com/noahs-archives.html
http://canteenshop.com/id76.html
http://www.mainepatriot.net/id49.html
http://www.shtfinfo.com/shtffiles/
http://www.aussurvivalist.com/downloads.htm
http://www.survivalbound.com/manuals/military.html
http://www.survivalprimer.com/Index_Survival.htm
http://www.bushcraftliving.com/downloads/9-manuals-and-guides
http://www.doomguide.com/
http://www.survivalring.org/downloads/
http://riverwalkersblogroll.blogspot.com/2009/09/reference-material.html
http://www.survivalistssite.com/~canuck/ebook.html
http://www.surviveclub.org.nz/default.aspx?page=downloads
http://thesurvivalist.freehosting.net/archives.htm
http://www.preppers.info/Free_Downloads.html
http://www.rgs.org/OurWork/Publications/EAC+publications/Free+downloads.htm
http://www.survivalbill.ca/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=6039
http://urbansurvivalsite.com/ebooks/
http://advancedsurvivalguide.com/?cat=80
http://infothread.org/info/index.php?dir=Survival/Ebooks and Documents/
https://www.wuala.com/kb5won/Shared/PrepFair2011?key=j5rbjSfVa2bx
http://www.prepdbq.com/apps/documents/?&page=1
http://www.raems.com/downloads.html
http://advancedsurvivalguide.com/downloads/

Primitive Skills:
http://stoneageskills.com/articles/index.html

Flintknapping:
http://flintknappinginfo.webstarts.com/

Prep Lists:
http://www.flutrackers.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=970&d=1162062278
http://standeyo.com/News_Files/FTP_Files/DFPlanImp.zip
http://safelygatheredin.blogspot.com/2008/06/free-printables.html

Various Self-Sufficiency Topics:
http://homestead.org/NewIndexes/Directory.htm
http://www.downsizer.net/Projects/
http://aces.nmsu.edu/pubs/howto/howto.html
http://downloads.tpass.org/
http://www.mediafire.com/?d7lk8erc71rck
http://survivaluk.net/downloadfiles/
http://www.bayrose.org/Poppy_Run/
http://grandpappy.info/aword.htm
http://allaboutfoodstorage.com/food-storage-printables/
http://www.self-sufficiency-guide.com/eBooks.html

Traps and Snares:
http://www.sullivansline.com/TLine/education/traped.htm

Shelters:
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/28255/28255-h/28255-h.htm

Hygiene/Sanitation:
http://www.watersanitationhygiene.org/References/Technical Resources.htm

Livestock/Agriculture:
http://www.howtomakeeverything.com/CD3WD/INDEX.HTM
http://www.johnnyseeds.com/t-growers_library.aspx
http://www.pubs.ext.vt.edu/index.html
http://www.ksre.ksu.edu/library/p.aspx?tabid=16

Farming/Agriculture:
http://journeytoforever.org/farm_library.html
http://www.earthlypursuits.com/AllotGuide/AllotGuide.htm
http://journeytoforever.org/farm_library.html#Wrench_who
https://attra.ncat.org/publication.html
http://www.sare.org/Learning-Center/Books
http://agebb.missouri.edu/download/index.htm
http://www.gardening-guides.com/pdf-library/

Buildings/Agriculture:
http://www.public.iastate.edu/~mwps_dis/mwps_web/hy_plans.html#Anchor73272
http://www.cps.gov.on.ca/english/planmenu.htm

Farm Recovery after Nuclear Fallout:
http://www.ki4u.com/webpal/b_recovery/2_farm_recovery/farming.htm

Alternative Energy:
http://www.green-trust.org/freebooks/
http://journeytoforever.org/biofuel_library.html
http://www.oregon.gov/ENERGY/RENEW/Hydro/docs/MicroHydroGuide.pdf
http://www.wholesalesolar.com/information.html
http://www.scoraigwind.com/download/index.htm

Pioneering Crafts/Knots and Lashes:
http://www.pioneeringprojects.org/

Making Instruments:
http://www.angelfire.com/music2/construct/planpg1.html

Wild Edibles:
http://www.wildfoodschool.co.uk/urban/wfsURBANGUIDE.pdf
http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/applications/MDCLibrary/MDCLibrary2.aspx?NodeID=1995
http://www.wildfoodschool.co.uk/urban/index.htm
http://www.countrylovers.co.uk/wildfoodjj/index.htm#recipe

Botanical Medicine:
http://www.swsbm.com/HOMEPAGE/HomePage.html

Medical:
http://www.dft.gov.uk/mca/mcga-seaf.../mcga-dqs_st_shs_ships_capt_medical_guide.htm
http://www.wemsi.org/medkit_docs.html
http://hesperian.org/books-and-resources/
http://freebooks4doctors.com/
https://rendezvous.nols.edu/content/view/1751/713/

Emergency/Disaster Guides:
http://survivormall.com/freebooks.aspx
http://phmsa.dot.gov/hazmat/library/erg
http://www.all-hazards.com/LGP/library.htm
http://blogs.cce.cornell.edu/herkimer/2009/04/16/planning-for-weather-related-emergencies/
http://www.disasters.org/dera/library/library.htm
http://wedc.lboro.ac.uk/knowledge/notes_emergencies.html
http://helid.desastres.net/

Community Emergency Guides:
http://archive.ahrq.gov/prep/
http://www.seattle.gov/emergency/publications/

Cooking:
http://bitsyskitchen.com/drymixes.html
http://www.rawpaleodiet.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/jerkydrierinstructions.pdf
http://www.tasteofhomedigital.com/tasteofhome/huntingNfishing/#pg1

Tech Skills:
http://www.tpub.com/
http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment/fspubs/index.htm
http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/fac/sci/eng/research/civil/crg/dtu/pubs/

Woodworking:
http://www.evenfallstudios.com/woodworks_library/woodworks_library.html

Auto Repair:
http://www.team.net/www/morgan/tech/index.html#TOOLS

Blacksmithing:
http://www.iforgeiron.com/files/
http://www.hct.ac.uk/Downloads/craftpublications.html

Military Manuals:
http://www.survivalebooks.com/usmilitarymanuals
http://www.stevespages.com/page7c.htm
http://www.90thidpg.us/Reference/Manuals/index.html
http://www.justplainfedup.com/pdfs.html
http://www.prc68.com/I/Man.shtml
http://www.deltagearinc.com/Downloads.htm
http://www.nh-tems.com/documents/
http://www.everyspec.com/library.php

Military Medical:
http://www.vnh.org/
http://www.defence.gov.au/army/pilbara/docs/LWP-G_1-2-5_Army_First_Aid_Study_Guide.pdf
http://www.brooksidepress.org/Produ...onalmed/MilitaryMedicine/MilitaryMedicine.htm

Firearms/Optics/Metal Detectors/Cameras/Flashlights:
http://www.stevespages.com/page7b.htm

Firearms:
http://www.reloadammo.com/
http://pookieweb.dyndns.org:61129/AK/docs/templates.htm
http://www.mediafire.com/?9onmno58kwflx
http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREARMS/
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0641f7d0582f0dbc&wa=wsignin1.0&sa=1573581&id=641F7D0582F0DBC!5722
http://www.quarterbore.com/library/pdfindex.html
http://www.reloadbench.com/downloads/
http://www.lasc.us/ArticleIndex.htm

Urban Survival/Militia:
http://www.urbanevasion.com/downloads
http://zinelibrary.info/DIY

Martial Arts:
http://judoinfo.com/new/alphabetical-list/judo-competition/364-judo-bookshttp://

Diaries of Mountain Men:
http://mtmen.org/mtman/mmarch.html

Fiction:
http://www.otr.net/?p=esca
http://jerrydyoung.fatcow.com/stories/page.php?3


----------



## LincTex

LongRider said:


> Probably on dickwad status for taking so long


Wow. Just WOW.

Man, that would take days for me to sift through all those websites!!


----------



## LincTex

LongRider said:


> Recharge my kindle with a solar charger and keep a spare new unused in the box kindle, in case mine is destroyed for some reason.


Do you just make sure both are loaded equally?

Or is there a way to get the files off the dead one onto the good one? (which would also be useful for sharing with others)

Do they have to use the internal battery (life limited) or can they be used while still hooked to external power?

I do not own one... but am thinking about it now.


----------



## XD357Sig

Curious.... Would all the ebook backups sirvive an EMP?


----------



## RUN1251

Ok. Mi have a Kindle. How do I download all those files to it? Be specific. I'm not very good at computers, etc but am trying to learn.

Thanks


----------



## LincTex

XD357Sig said:


> Curious.... Would all the ebook backups survive an EMP?


No one really knows for sure. You would need to make sure you have a back-up or two in a container that would protect it if that happens, along with a charging device.


----------



## LongRider

LincTex said:


> Do you just make sure both are loaded equally?
> 
> Or is there a way to get the files off the dead one onto the good one? (which would also be useful for sharing with others)
> 
> Do they have to use the internal battery (life limited) or can they be used while still hooked to external power?
> 
> I do not own one... but am thinking about it now.


Kindles have an internal battery. Does not look like it is easily accessible or replaceable. You can run it off of external power if you wish but really no need as the battery life off of one full charge is well over a week of regular use. As far as back up my spare is new in the box untouched. I am a bit of a back up fanatic I am sure any one of these will work for you. I once lost a $25,000 job in a computer crash so am a bit paranoid and use redundant back ups
Kindle has online storage that will hold everything you could ever put on your kindle. In addition I have back ups to my kindle on my desk top and lap top. Once a week I do complete system backups of everything on my computers, iPod and Kindle on a portable one terabyte hard drive. 
I also burn onto copies on DVDs. When I back up to DVD I write in segments so that I do not have to keep burning new DVD's for every back up, or use a read write DVDs. I keep duplicates of my DVD back ups off site. If my Kindle or computers ever go belly up I simply reinstall onto my new system from my back ups.


----------



## LongRider

RUN1251 said:


> Ok. Mi have a Kindle. How do I download all those files to it? Be specific. I'm not very good at computers, etc but am trying to learn.
> 
> Thanks


I lost my reply to you. Anyway to recap. For PDF files I simply copy them from my computer into the "documents" folder on my kindle. 
For basic instruction see
Managing Your Kindle Library & Account
Organizing Your Kindle Content
If those don't help or if you have specific questions please feel free to PM so we do not derail this thread and I will help as much as I can.


----------



## LincTex

LongRider said:


> Kindles have an internal battery. Does not look like it is easily accessible or replaceable. You can run it off of external power if you wish but really no need as the battery life off of one full charge is well over a week of regular use.


I suppose it is a Li-Ion battery like cell phones use. My question about external power was for when the battery is no longer useful/no longer holds a charge. (if the machine continues to work for that long)


----------



## LongRider

LincTex said:


> I suppose it is a Li-Ion battery like cell phones use. My question about external power was for when the battery is no longer useful/no longer holds a charge. (if the machine continues to work for that long)


Honestly have no clue on that one. If my battery goes belly up I suppose I'll resort to breaking out the new one in storage. Would be interesting to know but have no idea where to look. I know you can get replacement batteries for your iPod


----------



## goshengirl

LongRider, you rock. Thanks for all the links.


----------



## LongRider

goshengirl said:


> LongRider, you rock. Thanks for all the links.


Thanks I hope at least a few are useful to you


----------



## paduraru

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Outpost

XD357Sig said:


> Curious.... Would all the ebook backups sirvive an EMP?


I know this is a LONG time after your post, but...

Burn them to DVD. If there's anything left after that kind of emp with which to read those e-books, they'll be fine.


----------



## LongRider

*Cook Book Links*

Found an interesting site with PDF files of old cook books some dating bake to the 1700's. Probably start a new thread but adding it here as well. Thought some would enjoy them and be a good source of cooking without power *Feeding America: The Historic American Cookbook Project
*


----------



## Halloween

Looks like a must buy book


----------



## LongRider

Deleted because I am a retard


----------



## LongRider

dosadi said:


> If one bothers to look at the history of the Early American pioneers one sees that a solution has already been developed.


The solution was here long before the Early American pioneers got here. The Early American pioneers learned what they knew from the same people who gave them the Constitution.



surviving said:


> frankly till you live off the grid in the wilderness nothing you can read can prepare you for the life.


So true, our experience becoming self sustaining (not there yet after a decade) that I realized how very futile it will be to become self sustaining after SHTF



Vertigo said:


> Thanks LongRider! It's a quote I try to give meaning each day


A motto to live no doubt


----------



## LincTex

LongRider said:


> A motto to live by, no doubt


Considering your deleted post and the comment left in its place, I submit this wisdom:
"Good judgment comes from experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgment." - Will Rogers


----------



## readytogo

The Art of War was publish in 1772 France,writen?,that is under investigation at this moment, even SUN TZU is been doubted. But the written words are like a Bible of logics, is a required material in many military schools. Reading books is like traveling in back in time and with the proper used of your imagination soon you will be on a horse, camp next to a river building a cabin. Survival is nothing more than staying alive after an adverts situation, place those not matter. I have never finish reading my Bible and yet I find inner Pease the moment I touch it, my next two books, America is like a biography of this wonderful land, its way of life from the beginning, survival(The Colonists hadn`t the ghost of an idea of the first rule of settlement), and California Missions about the food, drinks, preservation of the old west.


----------



## LongRider

readytogo said:


> America is like a biography of this wonderful land, its way of life from the beginning, survival(The Colonists hadn`t the ghost of an idea of the first rule of settlement).


From the beginning? Really? So the 50,000 years the First People has settled here before you all got lost, doesn't count?.


----------



## NSAdataCollector

Ugh, I tried to post a long post but it said I didn't have authorization... & I lost it...


----------



## Country Living

NSAdataCollector said:


> Ugh, I tried to post a long post but it said I didn't have authorization... & I lost it...


I think I can speak for most of the forum members - we prefer cliff notes to a thesis. Can you summarize your thoughts?


----------



## NSAdataCollector

Country Living said:


> I think I can speak for most of the forum members - we prefer cliff notes to a thesis. Can you summarize your thoughts?


Sure: My thoughts were numerous, multifaceted, and deep! Oh, and over the last 3 weeks I forgot what I was going to say. 

===== ===== ===== ===== =====
This name is in jest. I do NOT work for the NSA or any law enforcement agency but you should assume this site is being monitored like everything else. Remember: You have the right to remain silent. Everything you have ever said will be taken out of context, linked improperly & used against you.


----------



## oldwildheart

I just put the John Seymour book on my Amazon wish list along with a set of Bullwinkle and Rocky cartoons.


----------



## Hector827

I recently got a hold of the art of war, gonna read that and will definitely check out the self sufficient life. Sounds like a good book thanks!


----------



## gregadam2013

*It's interesting*



OhioLiving said:


> I bought this book a few months and couldn't put it down. It is packed full of practical information. Every time I show it to someone they want to borrow it.


Where did you bought that book? I also want to read it.


----------



## seth3000

Thanks for the post man. As a complete prepping noob, I have a lot to learn.


----------

